# another one done and running.



## compound driver 2 (Dec 12, 2008)

[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FbHsg3w-j_I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FbHsg3w-j_I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Again built to sell but this one was fun to machine and may be one i regret selling.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 12, 2008)

CD2,

That is one very nice Stuart engine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## malcolmt (Dec 12, 2008)

And so romantic with the soft focus and starlight filter  :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:

Malcolm


----------



## malcolmt (Dec 12, 2008)

OH YES ! 

BLOO*DY NICE TOO

Malcolm


----------



## compound driver 2 (Dec 13, 2008)

The lens on the camera got coated with 640 weight steam oil at Dorset, its a bugger to clean off but yes romantic fits.


----------



## malcolmt (Dec 13, 2008)

"The lens on the camera got coated with 640 weight steam oil at Dorset, its a bugger to clean off but yes romantic fits."

Have you tried methylated spirits ?

Malcolm


----------



## compound driver 2 (Dec 13, 2008)

yup makes my breath smell and my piss purple!


----------



## compound driver 2 (Dec 13, 2008)

ah lens cleaning sorry lol

Il give it a try


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice Kevin!

Eric


----------



## cfellows (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice work, I can tell you've done this before! 

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (Dec 13, 2008)

Beautiful Engine Kevin!


----------

